# Time travel is possible!!!!



## Boneman (Apr 8, 2009)

There's only one thing that travels faster than light (the prerequisite for time travel) and that is thought! You can think yourself on a planet millions of light years away in a split second. So I conducted an experiment:

On Friday at 4pm GMT I sat quietly and then wrote down my numbers for the European lottery. On Saturday, I got the results, and at 4pm, sent a thought back 24 hours in time to be picked up by me. AND IT WORKED!!

I got one number.


----------



## Asmer20 (Apr 8, 2009)

Did you get anything else?  This concept is often taught in spirituality. I think it has to do with the aura or something.


----------



## reiver33 (Apr 25, 2009)

Actually Royalty travels faster than light, as FTL is still movement whereas when a monach dies the heir instantly becomes the new king (or whatever), regardless of distance.

So we need ships powered by nobility! (Sorry sir, this is only a Marquis drive, that ship ahead is a Duke!)


----------



## ManTimeForgot (Apr 25, 2009)

All hyperdimensions traverse forward and backward in time.  The electrical patterns of your thoughts could potentially imprint upon something in a hyperdimension (5th dimension on up), but that would require technology far in advance of our own (not that if I wasn't a hyper advanced alien race I wouldn't set something like this up).


That said: Next time send back warning about an impending disaster of some kind: like a murder.  Then you will be able to test the veracity of your claim and (assuming it is true) be able to put it to use.


And, quantum physics already knows time travel is possible; anti-particles have been traveling backward in time since the dawn of time (we think); in point of fact there are even some who now suggest that the forward wave-retarded wave split in Maxwell's equations portends that there is only one single electron in the entire universe and that all instances of electrons and positrons in the universe are merely instances of that same electron at different iterative positions in time: traveling forward or backward depending on whether it is an electron or positron (this latter hypothesis is kinda freaky...).

MTF


----------



## Pyan (Apr 25, 2009)

*Kingons* and *Queons* travel FTL, as Reiver says...see TP's *Mort*...


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 25, 2009)

* Ponders the slower speed of FootPrince. *






.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd actually agree with the fact tha time travel is possible. Jus tlisten to some old records and see how vivid your memories are.


----------



## Lapuspuer (Jun 2, 2009)

ManTimeForgot said:


> And, quantum physics already knows time travel is possible; anti-particles have been traveling backward in time since the dawn of time (we think)
> 
> MTF


 
Or since the sunset of time?


----------



## Dave (Jun 2, 2009)

reiver33 said:


> Actually Royalty travels faster than light, as FTL is still movement whereas when a monach dies the heir instantly becomes the new king (or whatever), regardless of distance.


I hate to disagree, but this is actually the speed of 'Word of Mouth'. The heir cannot take the throne until he is first 'told' that the monach has died by someone.

'Word of Mouth' is incredibly fast, even faster since the Internet, but it is still finite.

What you are looking for is 'Ludicrous Speed' (Spaceballs)


----------



## Pyan (Jun 3, 2009)

Dave said:


> I hate to disagree, but this is actually the speed of 'Word of Mouth'. The heir cannot take the throne until he is first 'told' that the monach has died by someone.



Maybe - but I always understood that the monarchy _itself _was instantly transferred, regardless of whether or not the heir was aware of it at the time.

*Pteppic* (the Terry Pratchett *Pyramids* one, not the Chrons member!), for instance, knows his father has died immediately it happens, and without being told by anyone from the Kingdom, by the passing on of the Royal Attributes...

As for the thread subject itself: Of course it is! You travel 24 hours into the future _every day_...


----------



## Boneman (Jun 13, 2009)

> _As for the thread subject itself: Of course it is! You travel 24 hours into the future every day..._




So I already have the lottery numbers for tonight!! Now, where did I put them? 

That's a good bump of the thread, and I see it was actually done yesterday, or was it today?? Reminds me of the saying (which I'll get wrong, but someone will correct me - correction, someone has already corrected me in the future) that living on Earth can be quite boring, but it does include a trip round the moon every day...


----------



## zachariah (Jun 13, 2009)

As Douglas Adams noted, one of the things that can move faster than light is bad news. But when they built ships powered by bad news, nobody wanted them when they turned up.


----------

